
100 Percent Renewable Pledges Do Not Equal Carbon-Free Power - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/100-percent-renewable-pledges-do-not-equal-carbon-free-power/
======
perfunctory
> A 100% renewable energy commitment does not mean firms’ electricity is
> completely carbon-free.

It doesn't have to be. There is nothing wrong with buying renewable energy
credits as long as somebody (anybody) uses that energy at the end of the day.

